# Sarasota, FL



## rapmarks (Dec 7, 2010)

we are going to Calini on siesta Key on friday.
O monday, the high will be 60 degrees, and the cold weather will continue.  
Are there shopping malls anywhere near by and where are they located/  
I know about mote Marine biology Center and Ringling center, but we have an 18 month old along.   

Any suggestions would be appreciated and also any information about the resort.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 7, 2010)

Malls are both north and south along US41 from the Stickney Point RD intersection (that you take to get onto Siesta from the mainland).  Each mall is only a few miles from intersection.  Also look at Pavillion right at Stickney Point/US41 on south east corner. There is Old Navy, Ross, Marshalls, Bed Bath Beyond, etc.


----------



## IreneLF (Dec 7, 2010)

My DH and DD will be going to Sarasota over Christmas. These are some recommendations from a friend in the area. She is not a big fan of Mote -see her first pick below:

They may prefer Jungle Gardens. http://www.sarasotajunglegardens.com/jungle/index.php  This is a sanctuary that takes in abandoned or found wild animals, mostly birds.  It's educational but more fun. They have snakes, gators, tons of birds, flamingoes.  There are little lectures / demos / shows at various times during the day.

Also we loved Big Cat Habitat.  http://bigcathabitat.org/  They are normally open on Sat and Sun only but they may have extended hours that holiday week.  Convenient if they are driving up that day from Naples.  They have ligers and tigons, crosses between lions and tigers. One is the male lion/female tiger; the other is the female lion, male tiger.  White bengal tigers, bears, horses, and a wonderful 'show' with the animals.

Also Myakka State Park is on the way. http://www.myakkariver.org/  Open every day. We've gone twice. Fun. They should take the river boat cruise, or whatever it's called.

And last but least, at Marina Jack's, at the bayfront end of downtown, they have tour boats that go out. Not sure of the schedule that day, or the access / parking there, but check it out. http://www.marinajacks.com/dinnerboat.html  We've taken a bunch of these over the years, incl. this one. They're all the same, and moderately fun and  interesting.


I realize it may be too cold for some of these and/or inappropriate for your group, but hope something listed does help.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.vacationfla.com/calini.htm


----------



## SherryS (Dec 8, 2010)

Temp on Friday is supposed to be a high of 69 degrees, some warmer than now!


----------



## Don (Dec 8, 2010)

A cold front is coming through (again) and Mon.'s temps are supposed to be over 20 deg. cooler than the day before (mid 50's vs. mid 70's).


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 8, 2010)

right, it is going to be a high of 53 on Monday, can't see past Tuesday, but we will not be on the beach.  i have been to siesta Key before, but I have never had to go shopping for something to do.

My daughter has emailed me about a Siberan orchestra performance , she doesn't know how to spell it, presentation in Tampa on Sat night.  I don't know anything about it, or the cost, or hard it would be to get to it.


----------



## BevL (Dec 8, 2010)

I really hope it's not really cold when we're there, but that's the luck of the draw when we head east (Florida) versus west (Hawaii).


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone want to do a "meet & greet" while you're in Sarasota?  I met Sherry S. thru TUG and we've become great friends!  PM me if you'd like to meet up and I'll try and arrange something/somewhere if your time permits.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2010)

John and Mable Ringling Museum of Art - http://www.ringling.org/

You could easily spend a day there.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2010)

*18*

I think this is what your daughter was talking about - Trans-Siberian OrchestraWinter Tour 2010

The link details the nature of the performance - probably not something you'd want to take an 18-month old to.


Richard


----------



## chicklet (Dec 9, 2010)

We are also in the Sarasota area over Christmas!  We are staying at our condo in Venice (just purchased in May) Let us know if anyone wants to get together.  Can't wait to get away from all this snow!!!!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 9, 2010)

My husband and I lan to spend Monday at the Ringling Museum of Art, but the 18 month old will not be interested to say the least.   

thanks for the link on the Trans Siberian Orchestra.  Maybe the grown up kids could go and we could babysit.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 9, 2010)

WE live in Estero in the winter.  LBJ is coming to Englewood Jan 1 thru 14.  Maybe we could do a get together somewhere​


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 9, 2010)

How about movie theatres.  How far away are they?  

also, is there wireless int he unit?  should i bring my router and my ROKU


----------



## SherryS (Dec 9, 2010)

Closest theater is in the Westfield Sarasota Square Mall, a few miles to the south along US41.  Other theater is downtown 20 screen, I think.

I believe there is wifi in unit.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks, for the past three days I just get a busy signal when I call.   I check in Saturday, made a mistake in original post.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 10, 2010)

Our grandaughter loved Sarasota Jungle gardens (at age 3 and 4)!  

Also, ride along Midnight Pass Rd in the evening to see the lights.  Park along the way and let your grandchild walk along the blow-up Christmas figures in some of the condo driveways.  Drive out to I75 and take the Bee Ridge exit.  Head east to a fabulous light display at a church.  (set to music, coffee, hot chocolate, and cookies served)  All is free and a community service put on by church every year.   Our grandaughter loved walking the sidewalks around the church.  Saturday evening, Dec. 11, 6 pm is Christmas boat parade in downtown Sarasota. Park downtown (free), bring lawn chairs, dress warm, and walk to City Island (by Marina Jack) to sit and see the parade.  Kids and adults love this!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks a lot.  will we have a big problem parking for the boat parade?


----------



## SherryS (Dec 10, 2010)

Get there maybe 30 minutes early, so you won't have a long walk.  We have always found free spots along downtown streets, or in front of the condos just to the east of US41 as you approach the waterfront.  Bring your camera (to the boat parade, church, and walk along Midnight Pass.  I got some great shots last year!)


----------



## SherryS (Dec 11, 2010)

Update on St Patrick's Church lights on Bee Ridge Rd:  Lights were NOT up yet as of this a.m.! (Dec 11, 2010)


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 12, 2010)

we tried to go to the boat parade.   There was a traffic acident on Siesta Drive and 41.  we think a fatality with a motorcycle.  we finally got through the detour (a good half an hour or more) and got downtown  we could not find any parking, the baby was sound asleep having been awake all day, and we finally gave up and drove home.  
Anyhow, we were shocked at how much colder it is here than in Estero.  .  I am talking 10 to 15 degrees.  it is obvious we won't use the pool.  We will probably go home mid week.  I am terrified the baby will break something.  I saw the price list for damage.  and $50 if we move the twin beds. we are sleeping in the guest room and gave the other room to the kids.  all three are sleeping in the queen bed.  TJ enjoyed the bath tub last night.


----------



## fillde (Dec 12, 2010)

With the cold weather in Florida last year and now these cold snaps. I would be looking to go further South. Key West would be my choice if not flying.
Here is a link for local Christmas lights;http://www.bradenton.com/2010/12/12/2804460/holiday-lights-tour.html


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 12, 2010)

yes, won't go north again in Florida  until March. go farther north in May

My grandson has figured out how to open the condo door and leave, even when we lock it.  I cought him running down the outdoor hallway.

a snowy egret is sitting on the counter passthrough on our balcony avoiding the wind and cold.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 13, 2010)

New info on Sarsota light display....... I had the wrong church on Bee Ridge Rd!  Display is at Grace Baptist, 8000 Bee Ridge to the east of I75 (not St Patricks next door at 7900 Bee Ridge).  Display is on from now until Dec 29 and is well worth the trip!!!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks a lot sherry.  they are going to Mote Aquarium and we are heading to Ringling Museum of Art


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 13, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> thanks a lot sherry.  they are going to Mote Aquarium and we are heading to Ringling Museum of Art



They should enjoy Mote and I'm sure you'll enjoy the art museum.  Sorry you're here with the cold/windy weather!  We have friends that are flying in today that are coming for warmth/sun - don't think that is going to happen!!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 13, 2010)

we enjoyed the art museum and are planning to go to the house tour tomorrow or wed.  but tj was just too little for the Mote and it was too cold for them to really enjoy it.

wht I do't undertand as we drove home, someone on the radio, Radio Sarasota, kept announcing it was 70 and raining.  Do they play reruns on the radio?  

Where are you located grammy?


----------



## fillde (Dec 13, 2010)

Am stations don't seem to update. Usually it's the traffic and weather.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 13, 2010)

Grammy and I are both here in Sarasota, and it's not 70 degrees!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 15, 2010)

SherryS said:


> Grammy and I are both here in Sarasota, and it's not 70 degrees!



No kidding!  Wind chill of 32 (according to weather channel) when I got up this morning at 7:20AM.  Tried playing tennis with our group, but left after a fifth person showed up - didn't want to have to sit out when players switch out for a game.  Much prefer sitting in warm condo with hot cup of coffee!!

Sure hope this cold snap runs its course soon and warms up for when my grandkids show up in January!!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2010)

we wwent back to Estero.  lots warmer here.   baby has been throwing up and daughter now has bad cold.  went to Venice Beach for shark teeth, so cold and windy and nothing there.  came back, packed up and drove home on wed.  this is the first time I have not stayed for the entire week I exchanged into.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 16, 2010)

Today is beautiful here on Siesta...  Temps near 70 and little/no wind.  I just sat at our pool for a couple of hours reading


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2010)

It was over 75 in Estero, kids went golfing and then in the pool and hottub later in the day.  I was so surprised at the temperature differende, we are onnly 90 miles apart.

Maybe we can all gettogethr when JLB is visiting.


----------

